# Vivaldi - five of the best.



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Vivaldi is so prolific, that I am perplexed as to where to start.

I wonder if any of you who regularly listen to this composer could offer me a way to prioritise, as I shall be coming on to him next in my Baroque Listening Project.

I am looking forward to this, because I have never heard anything of Vivaldi's that I didn't like.

Please could you

*either* provide a list of five pieces which are your favourites, or which you think I should listen to if I'm to learn anything about what makes Vivaldi great

*or* - give me a list of pieces which would make up about five hours worth of listening.

But of course lists on their own mean very little.

It would be lovely to read some discussion about why you like Vivaldi - or don't like him, of course. A list of Vivaldi's good qualities - and a list of his weak points, as far as you're concerned. That would be just as useful to me, because I could listen out for those qualities and see if I agreed with you.

Thank you in advance for any posts. :tiphat:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Try his operas _Farnace _and _Orlando furioso_.

Here's Cencic singing "Gelido in ogni vena" from _Farnace_:





And Jakub Józef Orliński singing "Vedro con mio diletto" from _Giustino _has gone viral:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My personal favourites from his repertoire: the cello concertos. There are 4 CD's on Naxos.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Any listener to Vivaldi should hear his Gloria and the L' estro Armonico at least.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Vittorio Negri made a number disks of sacred music works on the Philips label with soloist and the E.C.O.
Later on they stuffed them in a box, with lots of other works. .
The first five are still available at Presto .


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Vivaldi x2
Double Concertos for Oboes, Horns, Violin and Cello, Oboe and Bassoon*
*Adrian Chandler (violin/director)
La Serenissima*

Link to complete album -














*Vivaldi: La cetra - 12 concerti, Op. 9*
*Rachel Podger (violin)
Holland Baroque Society*

Link to complete album -














*Vivaldi: L'estro armonico - 12 concerti, Op. 3*
*Rachel Podger (violin & director)
Brecon Baroque*

Link to complete album -














*Vivaldi: Concerti con titoli*
*Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi*

Link to complete album -














*Vivaldi - Music for the Chapel of the Pieta*
*Mhairi Lawson (soprano), Robert Howarth (organ), Sarah McMahon (cello solo)
La Serenissima, Adrian Chandler (violin & direction)*

Link to complete album -


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

His Stabat Mater is fantastic. As are any recordings of his concerti by Fabio Biondi and his group Europa Galante. I'm no major Vivaldian so take those recommendation with a grain of salt, but that's what I enjoy of his.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Mollie John said:


> View attachment 117054
> 
> 
> *Vivaldi x2
> ...


The Podger recordings have the benefit o being two of the best sounding recordings I've ever heard. Shame to listen only on YouTube. (The SACD layers are spectacular.)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

jegreenwood said:


> The Podger recordings have the benefit o being two of the best sounding recordings I've ever heard. Shame to listen only on YouTube. (The SACD layers are spectacular.)


Hear hear! I've heard Rachel Podger play twice, at Norwich Cathedral with my fiddle teacher's outfit Norwich Baroque, and she does produce the most incredible very moving tone on her violin.

Thank you to all who have posted suggestions so far. :tiphat:


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

This opera highlights list on youtube is nice. I have that naïve box with opera highlights and they wonderful.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4sFO2vs-fq2NH6HrToakSMPK-dzg-2kY

and this album with opera arias too.





This double album with reconstruction of music, vespers, for the Assumption of the Virgin.






Vivaldi I would almost recommend wholesale, because of that I'm not sure I can be very helpful. Although to narrow it down some, I like Naïve series - sacred, opera and instrumental. Fabio Biondi, Carmignola, Podger, Amandine Beyer. Countertenors Philippe Jaroussky and Andreas Scholl released several great albums with Vivaldi's music.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I love Vivaldi and am currently listening to Farnace. Here are 5 recommendations sans the 4 seasons which is self recommending (I love Podger and Mullova in this).

Gloria. This was my first exposure to Vivaldi and remains a favourite. There are zillions of recordings available. Muti's is good.










Cello Concertos. They are all wonderful. Many recordings are available; Ma and Queyras have done some good ones. I've always liked Harnoy who doesn't mess with them too much.










Violin Concertos. This disc by Mullova has some brilliant performances including RV 277 "il Favorito".










String Concertos. I've always loved Vivaldi's early string concertos. There are several on this excellent disc along with bassoon, oboe and other instrumental concertos.










Operas. Vivaldi was prolific at operas (like everything else). This recent recording of Il Giustino is an excellent one to sample with great singing and a passionate plot.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

classical yorkist said:


> Any listener to Vivaldi should hear his Gloria and the L' estro Armonico at least.


Fabio Biondi's L' estro Armonico was my gateway into Vivaldi. Up until then, I didn't know Vivaldi could be that much fun.

His sacred music has been mentioned also. I haven't heard the recording referenced previously, but I have all of Robert King's survey with what Gramophone called his supergroup.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Great thread, I also love much of what I know from Vivaldi but have a lot to explore yet. Some recommendations from what I've listened so far:

*Il Cimento Dell'Armonia e Dell'Inventione, Op. 8 - Agostini, I Musici:*











I really like this performance. The four seasons are an obvious star of the Op. 8, but I think that the concertos Nos. 7, 8, 11 and 12 are also very beautiful and rewarding to the listener.

*L'estro armonico, Op. 3 - Simon Standage, Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert*











This is my absolute favorite performance of Op. 3 at the moment. I prefer it over Podger's or Ayo's. I love the concertos Nos. 1, 6, 8, 10, 11 and 12, and recommend them.

*6 Concerti per Violino - Ughi, I Virtuosi di Santa Cecilia:*









This is a personal favorite. The six concertos chosen are great in my opinion, and I have never listened to a better performance of the _L'Amoroso_.

*The Complete Sacred Music - King, the King's Consort & Choir of the King's Consort:*









I acquired this collection recently and from what I've heard I think that the performance is very solid. The _Lauda, Jerusalem_ and the oratorio _Juditha Triumphans_ are personal favorites from it.

*Late Violin Concertos - Carmignola, Marcon, Vernice Baroque Orchestra:*






(Volume 2 follows below in a link due to TC's limit of five videos per post)

*



*
These are some of Vivaldi's last violin concertos, and this recording is the world premiere of them. Great music and great performance in my opinion. I recommend.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Marinera said:


> Although to narrow it down some, I like Naïve series - sacred, opera and instrumental. Fabio Biondi, Carmignola, Podger, Amandine Beyer. Countertenors Philippe Jaroussky and Andreas Scholl released several great albums with Vivaldi's music.


Yes the Naïve recordings are top notch performaers.
lets not forget the old 1960's recording of the Vienna Sate Opera, with the great Mario Rossi conducting along with 2 of the finest violinists in Vivaldi, Boskovsky and Tomasow. 
Also op 4 concerti and op 8 concerti. 
Vivaldi is the only composer from the baroque I listen to.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Choosing the 5 "best" recordings of Vivaldi would be next to impossible. The best I can do is offer a selection from my own CDs that I would not want to be without:









































Given another day my choices migh include 2 or 3 other recordings.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Some of the recommends posted, I don't care for, You see for me with Vivaldi, there absolute must be some old world sound, not period instruments, just old world charm , fabric. Listen to Marri Rossi's Vienna state opera for what I am talking about.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

The Four Seasons
L'estro armonico
Stabat Mater
Gloria
Amor Sacro (motets)

I personally feel that Vivaldi is best at sacred vocal/choral music. 
here is 1 CD out of 10


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

And for those of you who are baroque-ians , many here on this thread no doubt are,,,,here is a vid that is proof Vivadli has more passion in his music than Bach's music. 
Something I always sensed, which is why I went after Vivaldi 
Could never manage to find a 
honest interest in Bach in 35 years.

. Don't tell that to Hillary Hahn, she might gasp at the thought.

such is her image of Bach *the god*.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

When I got back into classical music in 2011 I quickly moved into choral music and Vivaldi was the main one that I enjoyed. Since then I have been listening mostly to opera and am not so fond of Vivaldi opera.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Fritz Kobus said:


> When I got back into classical music in 2011 I quickly moved into choral music and Vivaldi was the main one that I enjoyed. Since then I have been listening mostly to opera and am not so fond of Vivaldi opera.


Yeah I understand, I too love modern opera, But you must admit Vivaldi has some unreal gorgeous arias in his operas. Which make them relevant today. 
But when you consider Szymanowski's King Roger opera, well then Vivaldi's opera's 
do lose glimmerings, sparkle, they pale next to King Roger, I can understand your POV.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

paulbest said:


> Yeah I understand, I too love modern opera, But you must admit Vivaldi has some unreal gorgeous arias in his operas. Which make them relevant today.
> But when you consider Szymanowski's King Roger opera, well then Vivaldi's opera's
> do lose glimmerings, sparkle, they pale next to King Roger, I can understand your POV.


Have not heard King Roger and I really should spend more time with Vivaldi's operas. One thing that can really give it a boost is to see a live performance.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I have explored some Vivaldi operas - Juditha Triumphans seemed the best of the ones I heard - and although they have some good things in them (mostly arias with typical Vivaldi fireworks) I don't think they come close to Monteverdi's, Purcell's and Handel's operas. I agree with many of the other recommendations here and if pushed to come up with five CDs/sets I suppose I would go for the L'Estro Armonico (Biondi has the flare and style to carry them off wonderfully), the cello concertos (many good recordings), the Gloria and the Stabat Mater and these

















Vivaldi did mass produce - he lived during the first tourism craze in Venice and sold essentially the same work with a new dedication to tourists - but some of his music had more serious intent and, anyway, his music is so full of joy that I find it hard to resist. I have so many CDs and love them all. But I don't think I'll be getting any more.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

The Four Seasons is a must, but I'm guessing you've tried at least one version of that.

The other best work I've heard from Vivaldi is the double trumpet concerto. Gerard Schwarz has a fantastic version of it.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Have not heard King Roger and I really should spend more time with Vivaldi's operas. One thing that can really give it a boost is to see a live performance.


with Vivaldi's operas, if the soprano is not heavenly, it will not come off right. , with backing of properly attuned instruments and conductor.


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

If it's a string concerto in a minor key, it's hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

paulbest said:


> Could never manage to find a
> honest interest in Bach in 35 years.


That's how I feel about Vivaldi's music. Concerning that video, the histrionic nonsense from the cellist was hard to endure.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Bulldog said:


> That's how I feel about Vivaldi's music. Concerning that video, the histrionic nonsense from the cellist was hard to endure.


 Vivaldi has more soulful music than does Bach. I'm not saying I reach for Vivaldi every day, but certainly not to be forgotten. Which baroque composer do you prefer over Vivaldi, if I may ask.

No you fail to understand the cellist, he is completely feeling the music. Vivaldi goes deep, OK, so agree, the cellist is a bit over the top Still valid the point, Vivaldi offers more soul vs Bach *The almighty*


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

AeolianStrains said:


> If it's a string concerto in a minor key, it's hauntingly beautiful.


Just a few examples from Itzhak Perlman with bonus Andreas Scholl at the end.

1. 




2. 




3. 




4. 




5.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I knew I forgot one Ingélou, this one is great.


----------



## Kollwitz (Jun 10, 2018)

Vivaldi Cello Concertos, Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin.

Saw many of these performed live a few years ago at Wigmore Hall. I wasn't really into classical music at that point (was open to it though), but had bought tickets as my wife liked classical and had spoken positively of Vivaldi. It was a brilliant evening, extremely enjoyable. Cello Concerto in A Minor, RV 419, was a particularly favourite, and still is.

Picked up the Queyras CD last year after streaming various other cello concerto recordings over the years. It's excellent.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Vivaldi is so prolific, that I am perplexed as to where to start.
> 
> I wonder if any of you who regularly listen to this composer could offer me a way to prioritise, as I shall be coming on to him next in my Baroque Listening Project.
> 
> ...


The thing I enjoy most is a specific performance of the G minor flute concerto, op 10/2 (La Notte) here









Il cimento dell armonia e dell inventione also, try also to hear Harnoncourt. Vivaldi seems to me to have inspired Harnoncourt with some of his most imaginative music making. Bruggen also made quite a good set of the op 10 flute concertos.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Stabat Mater preferably with countertenor Andreas Scholl.

Dixit Dominus with tenor Ugo Benelli; you can download it from Amazon plus 10 hours of Baroque classics for less than $1.

Any of his choral music lead by Vittorio Negri, especially Domine ad adujandum me, Lauda Jerusalem and/or either Gloria.

Concerto in G for strings RV 151 "Alla Rustica"

Concerto Grosso in A minor for 2 Violins RV 552 Op. 8 No. 3

Concerto in G minor for 2 Cellos RV 531

Concerto in B flat major for Violin and Cello RV 547

Concerto in A major for Violin and Cello RV 546

Concerto for Violin RV 362 Op. 8 No. 10 "La Caccia"

Concerto for Flute in F major RV 433 "La Tempesta di Mare"

Concerto in Flute in G minor RV 439 "La Notte"

Concerto in Flute in D major RV 428 "Il Gardellino"

The Four Seasons transcribed for flute by Galway

The Four Seasons transcribed for organ by Yevgenia Lisitsina

Concerto in G minor for Flute, Bassoon, Strings & Harpsichord "La Notte"

Concerto Grosso in D RV 562a/P. 444 from Carmel Kaine, ASMF and Marriner


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*Flute Sonatas and Cello Concertos*

*Off the beaten Vivaldi path you will find (small) treasures such as his chamber music with flute. *

Ingelou wanted us to explain why we liked what we liked. *My reason for liking Vivaldi's flute music is that it doesn't have that "sensation-seeking" virtuoso element where the solo violin goes into "glamorous" or the need to impress just for the sake of impressing. (I find a lot of this in Italian Baroque in general - that's why my favorite among the Italian Baroque composers is Albinoni - he has played down the element of virtuosity in his oeuvre.)*

The cd I have Vivaldi's flute music from the Accord label is out of print, but it can be downloaded on amazon:









For some reason I can't explain when I listen to *Vivaldi's concertos I prefer the ones for cello... especially as played by Yo-Yo Ma with Ton Koopman on Sony and by Sol Gabetta :*


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

In the early days of the period revival, it was easy... I'd have simply recommended a selection of Vivaldi recordings from Trevor Pinnock and Christopher Hogwood, and that would be that. However, things have changed. In recent decades, many new period groups have recorded Vivaldi's opus extensively. There have been numerous world premieres, as well as recordings of revised & more 'authentic' performing editions, and reconstructions of 'lost' Vivaldi works. In Italy particularly, there has been an explosion of excellent Vivaldi recordings from various period groups--many of whom are represented in the Naive Vivaldi Edition. So I'm not surprised to see you asking for suggestions of just 5 recordings! It is indeed overwhelming to navigate through the large quantity of Vivaldi recordings presently in the catalogue. It's also difficult to narrow down my recommendations, considering how comprehensively Vivaldi's opus has been recorded.

One option: You could simply buy a number of the Naive Vivaldi Edition discount box sets (of the Concertos vols. 1 & 2, the Violin Concertos, the Sacred Music, Voices, etc.), and be done with it, and that's not a bad way to go; however, while I enjoy a good number of the recordings from the Naive series, that's not what I'd most recommend doing. Plus, the series is still 'in progress'--so presumably, there will be future sets, and when it's finished, likely a gigantic box set.

Or, you could simply buy one (or two) of the other excellent discount box sets--from (1) Trevor Pinnock & The English Concert, or (2) Christopher Hogwood & The Academy of Ancient Music, or (3) Fabio Biondi & L'Europa Galante, or (4) Giuliano Carmignola & the Venice Baroque Orchestra, or (5) Frederico Guglielmo & L'Arte dell' Arco's comprehensive set of Opuses 1-12, which includes both the essential chamber sonatas & concerto sets: https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Comp...valdi+brilliant&qid=1558107599&s=music&sr=1-9. Each of the these box sets is recommendable. Yet it's seldom ideal to buy everything performed by one ensemble--except for those on a limited budget (or lacking in patience), since it's a great way to hear a huge quantity of music that otherwise can take a long time to collect individually.

Here's what I'd suggest instead:

The following list--which I'll spread out over three posts--has the makings of an excellent 'basic' Vivaldi collection---if you're willing to do a good amount of sampling, in order to pick and choose from among my various suggestions for each essential work or set of concerti. Obviously, I'm going to offer a lot more than the requested five recommendations, but there will be plenty of You Tube links below to allow you to decide which recordings you most like--if you're willing to take the time to do so. In order to make the list more manageable, I've placed an asterisk * (or two) by those recordings that I'd consider to be most special (although tastes will vary). If you're game, I'd suggest that you do your sampling one section at a time, and not all at once. However, if that's inconvenient, you could focus on the discs that I've marked with 2 asterisks, as it will be a much shorter list.

I. I'm especially drawn to Vivaldi's concertos for diverse instruments, in various combinations, and particularly those for wind instruments & strings. One of my first classical music LPs was a Philips recording of 6 Double Concerti by Vivaldi performed by the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, led by Sir Neville Marriner**, and I still treasure that recording to this day: https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Concertos-Doppelkonzerte-Martin-Fields/dp/B00AUXEOEU; along with an ASMF Philips recording of the Mandolin and Lute Concerti played on guitars by Los Romeros: Pepe, Angel, Celedonio, & Celin Romero, & led by Iona Brown*: which includes Vivaldi's famous Mandolin Concerto in C major, RV 425: 



. Both recordings offer first rate musicianship, & are played on modern instruments.

However, in recent decades, I've come to prefer a number of period instrument recordings of the diverse concerti--especially those by Ensemble Zefiro (in two of my favorite issues from the Naive Edition), the Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra, The English Concert, L'Europa Galante, & La Serenissima:

*1. Ensemble Zefiro, led by Alfredo Bernardini--2 CDs: *"Concerti per vari strumenti", and *"Concerti for Diverse Instruments" (which includes Vivaldi's famous Concerto for 2 Trumpets, RV 537): 




https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...+zefiro&qid=1556219668&s=music&sr=1-3-catcorr
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...vivaldi&qid=1556386418&s=music&sr=1-3-catcorr

**2. Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra, led by Nicholas McGegan: This is a Professor Johnson 24-bit recording made using the High Definition Compatible Process, issued by Reference Recordings, which translated means it sounds very, very good. Plus, it's a well chosen program of music:












https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Dive...ruments&qid=1556231097&s=music&sr=1-1-catcorr

*3. La Serenissima, led by Adrian Chandler--this is one of the leading Vivaldi groups today: 




https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-x2-D...6566G7EJ3RK&psc=1&refRID=EHWT1JK7E6566G7EJ3RK

4. L'Europa Galante, led by Fabio Biondi--Concerti con molti instrumenti, Vols. 1 & 2: 




Volume 1: https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...io+biondi&qid=1556382906&s=music&sr=1-1-spell
Volume 2:https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...SKYJC7GJ9VG&psc=1&refRID=579WBA7WNSKYJC7GJ9VG

The Biondi recordings are also available in a bargain box set, but as I've said, I don't generally recommend 'one stop shopping' when building a collection, unless the price is too attractive to pass on: https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-dell...io+biondi&qid=1556382906&s=music&sr=1-2-spell

*5. Concerti per L'Orchestra di Dresda, or concerti for woodwinds & strings, composed for the Dresden Hofkapelle in the time of Bach and Vivaldi's friend and former pupil, the Dresden composer & violinist, Johann Georg Pisendel (who added ornamentation to the concerti). Here the prominence of the Pisendel's 1st violin in his Dresden-style orchestra (an early incarnation of the Staatskapelle Dresden) competes beautifully with the horns and oboes. Personally, I find these Dresden concerti to include some of Vivaldi's best music. Those listeners that agree with Igor Stravinsky's quip that Vivaldi wrote the same concerto hundreds of times, should try to hear these Concerti--along with Vivaldi's other concerti for woodwinds & strings, as their inventiveness puts Stravinsky's criticism to rest, IMO. I know three superb recordings of the Dresden Concerti:

**A. The English Concert, led by Trevor Pinnock--"7 Concerti for woodwinds and strings": While Pinnock offers only one of the Dresden Concerti on this Archiv CD (see YT link below), it's a beauty, & the other 6 Concerti for woodwind and strings are just as special. This is a late Pinnock recording with The English Consort, having been made in 1995, and IMO, it's one of his best Vivaldi discs:













https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-7-Co...odwinds&qid=1557074214&s=music&sr=1-1-catcorr
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...odwinds&qid=1557074214&s=music&sr=1-2-catcorr

*B. Les Ambassadeurs, led by Alexis Kossenko:





https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-lorc...=vivaldi+alpha&qid=1556398750&s=dmusic&sr=1-3

*C. Freiburger Barockorchester, led by violinist Gottfried von der Goltz: This recording is part of the Naive Edition:




https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-I-Co...a+vivaldi&qid=1556411472&s=music&sr=1-1-spell, and is also available in the following set:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008Y1OKQM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

D. On modern instruments, trumpeter Ludwig Güttler's Virtuosi Saxoniae--an excellent ensemble that is comprised of principals from the Staatskapelle Dresden, who, as the Dresden Hofkapelle once premiered Vivaldi's Dresden Concerti--have recorded a superb 8 CD box set entitled "Music for the Dresden Court"--which can be heard on YT. The set includes music by Dresden court composers such as Vivaldi, Zelenka, Telemann, Fasch, Pisendel, & Hasse. Recommended, if you're interested in exploring this repertory more widely:






















II. Violin Concerti--I'm also keen on Vivaldi's Concerti for one, two, three, & four violins. Many of his finest violin concerti derive from the L'Estro Armonico, Op. 3 set, which is essential Vivaldi (see my recommendations below), and his Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione" or "The Trial of Harmony and Invention" Op. 8 set, which includes the famous "Four Seasons". Again, you'll have to sample & choose between my various suggestions below, if interested; although I should warn you that it's a crowded field, as there are many first rate recordings of the Violin Concerti, and he composed a huge quantity of them. I might add that Stravinsky's claim does perhaps gain some credence here; although personally, I seldom tire of hearing Vivaldi's inventive dialogues between two, three, & four violins:

1. Violin Concerti for one violin:

--Early Violin Concertos--played by period violinist Florian Deuter (a former 1st violinist of Musica Antique Köln), and Harmonie Universelle, on 2 CDs: https://www.amazon.com/Violin-Conce...deuter&qid=1556389318&s=music&sr=1-1-fkmrnull. (There are concerti for 2 violins in this set, too.)














--*Late Violin Concertos--played by Giuliano Carmignola, with the Venice Baroque Orchestra, led by Andrea Marcon--on 2 CDs:

*



https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Late...di+sony&qid=1556395298&s=music&sr=1-1-catcorr





By the way, Carmignola's complete Sony recordings have been reissued in a discount box set, but it appears to have already gone out of print(?): https://www.amazon.com/Giuliano-Car...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B01018EGLE

(There are also superb recordings by Carmignola of the Violin Concerti on the Divox Antiqua label, his first label, & I've listed them below in the "Four Seasons" section--see my second post.)

--Late Violin Concerti: As an alternative to Carmignola, Fabio Biondi has also recorded Vivaldi's last Violin Concertos: https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Farewell-Concertos-Fabio-Biondi/dp/B00QMTDBNG

--Concerti per violino, I "La Caccia": played by period violinist Enrico Onofri, with the Academia Montis Regalis, led by Alessandro de Marchi:




https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...+caccia&qid=1556388971&s=music&sr=1-1-catcorr

--*Concerti per violino, II "Di sfida"--composed to show off a violinist's virtuosity: Here stunningly played by violinist Anton Steck (who's one of my favorite period violinists), and Modo Antiquo, led by Federico Maria Sardelli:




https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...+antiquo&qid=1556387901&s=music&sr=1-16-spell

(Both of the above recordings are available in the following Naive box set: https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Viol...ton+steck&qid=1556388686&s=music&sr=1-1-spell)

--If you wish to explore further, the following release from violinist Enrico Casazza & La Magnifica Comunitá is excellent, too:













https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Pass...i+sony&qid=1556242163&s=music&sr=1-1-fkmrnull

--La Serenissima's recordings of the Violin Concerti are also excellent:





















--Musica Alchemica, led by violinist Lina Tur Bonet, are likewise excellent, & include a number of world premieres, based on revised performing editions:








https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Prem...alchemica&qid=1557077797&s=music&sr=1-1-spell
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Gros...4G1NYGCMGQW&psc=1&refRID=KAR5M61XA4G1NYGCMGQW

2. Violin Concerti for two violins:

--**Concerti for two violins: Gli Incognita, led by period violinists Amadine Beyer and Giuliano Carmignola. IMO, this is one of the best Vivaldi releases of recent years:





https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8172356--vivaldi-concertos-for-2-violins

--Violin Concerti for two violins, etc.: Aston Magna, with violinists Stanley Ritchie & Jaap Schröder: This was a great favorite of mine on LP** (released by Nonesuch in 1983), but the CD is a 1980s release, and may need a new remastering?, despite that the digital LP was well recorded for its day:

https://www.allmusic.com/album/vivaldi-concertos-sonatas-for-2-violins-mw0001851258/credits
https://www.discogs.com/Aston-Magna-Vivaldi-Concertos-Sonatas-For-Two-Violins/release/12538662

--Concerti for two violins: played by violinists Giulano Carmignola & Viktoria Mullova, with the Venice Baroque Orchestra: 



https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Doub...ecordings&qid=1556395377&s=music&sr=1-1-fkmr2

3. Violin Concerti for three & four violins:

--*Concerti for 3 & 4 violins--played by Ensemble 415, led by violinist Chiara Banchini, on the Zig-Zag label, and reissued by Alpha. These are superb performances, but most of the concerti on this CD are drawn from the L'Estro Armonico, Op. 3 set (but not all):





https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...g+zag&qid=1556219793&s=music&sr=8-1--Ensemble

II. For the complete L'Estro Armonico, Op. 3 set, my three favorite recordings are from (1) violinist Stefano Montanari & Accademia Bizantina, led by Ottavio Dantone, (2) Trevor Pinnock & The English Concert, and (3) L'Europe Galante, led by Fabio Biondi--which can all be heard and sampled on You Tube, & all three are exceptional:

**1. Accademia Bizantina, led by Ottavio Dantone: 



. This is one of the finest L'Estro Armonico (& Vivaldi) recordings I've heard. I prefer it to their Op. 8 set, where they tried more daring tempi, and I don't think it worked quite as successfully.

*2. The English Concert, led by Trevor Pinnock: For me, what separates Pinnock's Vivaldi from Hogwood's is that Archiv has generally given Pinnock slightly better sound engineering--at least, when heard on CD. Plus, The Academy of Ancient Music under Hogwood has a slightly grittier early period revival string sound than The English Concert--which may not be to all tastes. However, the choice is easier in regards to Op. 3, as Pinnock's set was digitally recorded, and Hogwood's wasn't--it's analogue:










*3. L'Europa Galante, led by Fabio Biondi: 




https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7940597--vivaldi-lestro-armonico-12-concerti-op-3

With that said, I've not heard Rachel Podger's Op. 3 with Brecon Baroque: 



. Nor have I heard L'Arte dell'Arco's Op. 3, either, as their box set is a recent purchase for me. But, so far, I can report that their survey is very lively & generally well-played, so I'd expect their Op. 3 set is good: 



)

To be continued in a second post... next up: The Four Seasons.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Sorry, but I'm having trouble posting edits--as one of my links was incorrect, etc., so I'm going to have to repost. 

Edit: I keep trying to post part 2 of my Vivaldi recommendations, with edits, but the response I get is 'access denied'. So apparently, I can't post on this thread anymore? although oddly enough, I can still edit here, but not re-post. Any suggestions?


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

There may be some script preventing a user from triple posting, especially with your signature extensive posts (an overzealous anti-spam measure perhaps). Try it now that there is a post separating the next from your previous two.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Josquin13 said:


> Sorry, but I'm having trouble posting edits--as one of my links was incorrect, etc., so I'm going to have to repost.
> 
> Edit: I keep trying to post part 2 of my Vivaldi recommendations, with edits, but the response I get is 'access denied'. So apparently, I can't post on this thread anymore? although oddly enough, I can still edit here, but not re-post. Any suggestions?


Oh, sorry to read this. I hope you will be able to post on the thread in the future.

:tiphat: Your long post above it is fabulous - thank you so much. It will take me some time to work through, and I won't be starting soon because we are busy with a project, but I will look at what you say in detail and sample the links, I promise.

Lovely to see you commending La Serenissima - my fiddle teacher plays viola with them, and invited Adrian Chandler as a guest artiste with Norwich Baroque in Norwich Cathedral a couple of years ago. What a player - and what a character! But we haven't yet had the chance to hear La Serenissima in concert - I hope we will before too long.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Josquin13 said:


> Sorry, but I'm having trouble posting edits--as one of my links was incorrect, etc., so I'm going to have to repost.
> 
> Edit: I keep trying to post part 2 of my Vivaldi recommendations, with edits, but the response I get is 'access denied'. So apparently, I can't post on this thread anymore? although oddly enough, I can still edit here, but not re-post. Any suggestions?


You may have too many youtube links in your post, or it may be too long.


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

Cello concertos are great. The A minor on this CD is explosively good.








The Podger L'Estro above is really good and is well contrasted with the faster and more over the top one from Biondi








I also really like the bassoon concertos. Azzolini nails them. Here's the first of four CDs from Naive. Check out particularly RV 493 and 484. If you like this CD, the others in the series are all worth hearing too. 








I'm generally not much into voice, but this compilation CD is wonderful.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

"Antonio Vivaldi" (Cecilia Bartoli - the recent one)
Motets (Ciofi/Biondi)
4 Seasons, with Locatelli (Carmignola/Marcon)
Double Violin Concertos (Carmignola/Mullova/Marcon)
Concert for the Prince of Poland (Manze)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks, Blancrocher, and to everyone who's posted on this thread so far. :tiphat:

Life is a bit busy for us at present, but when I'm able, I've decided to work through this thread and post reactions as I go. It will take a long time to listen to all these delightful suggestions, but then -

*Vivaldi is worth it!*


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I am going to use this thread for my Baroque Listening Project on my thread For Love of the Baroque, from posts #1045 onwards:
https://www.talkclassical.com/52014-love-baroque-70.html#post1708989

Thank you again for all the fabulous posts. :tiphat:


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Dixit Dominus, especially for the dueling trumpet part in Dominus a dexris tuis.

Dominae ad adjuvandum me

Concerto Grosso in D P. 444 played by Marriner/ASMIF

Concerto in B flat major for Violin and Cello RV 547

Concerto for Flute and Bassoon in G minor P. 342 "La Notte" (not to be confused with the flute concreto)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dr. Shatterhand said:


> Try his operas _Farnace _and _Orlando furioso_.
> 
> Here's Cencic singing "Gelido in ogni vena" from _Farnace_:
> 
> ...


That second video is stunning! I have yet to watch the first.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The first was nice too.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Antonio Vivaldi "Nisi Dominus " Teresa Berganza
Enjoy!


----------

